
Show HN: Run cpp unit tests from Xcode and Visual studio GUI - k-brac
https://github.com/k-brac/CUTI
======
k-brac
Hello! CUTI allows you to run your C++ unit tests from Xcode and Visual Studio
GUI. It consists of a single header and a CMake file to automatically setup a
test project. It also provides an abstraction layer over CPPUNIT to target
other platforms (e.g. GNU/Linux)

Your feedback is welcome !

